
Amazon Isn’t Killing Writing, The Market Is - funkyy
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/17/amazon-isnt-killing-writing-the-market-is/
======
AppSec
Comparing streaming of books to streaming of music or streaming of TV/Movies
is comparing apples and oranges. I don't think any past data will prove very
relevant. For one, the context is completely different with regards to time
for a read. I'm not just committing a couple of hours like a show, movie, or
music. I need to commit longer. I'm less likely to just pick up a book on a
whim, like I will a song, TV show or movie. The commitment is just not there.

If anything, the book streaming service will be more like a gaming streaming
service than anything. I actually think this would benefit a lot of the
smaller writers who might not get as much due to the "no harm no foul" of
streaming a book I don't like.

~~~
wodenokoto
The point of the article is that "streaming" books will be different than
streaming music and video.

